# suunto spartan sport wrist hr baro



## hopjesvla

Any info about the suunto spartan sport wrist hr baro? There are not yet that much reviews available. I'm quite curious about battery life, also with the latest firmware installed. If, for example, i'm wearing the watch 24/7, doing 2 workouts a week for, lets say in total 4 hours, how often do i need to recharge the watch?


----------



## PaulR7

Hi Hopjesvla
Difficult, as it depends on what other functions you have switched on e.g. daily hr, sleep mode, do not disturb, standby backlight. With these all on & approx 8hr workouts over a week, I'm re-charging about every 4 days.


----------



## hopjesvla

Thanks, in your case charging every 4 days. Hmmm, that is quite often. I really would like to upgrade my Suunto Core, but I'm still not sure if I will not be annoyed by the amount of charging. Did you also considered a Fenix instead of this one?


----------



## PaulR7

Hi

I had a Fenix 3 once, although the battery life was better, the wrist HR never worked properly, constantly dropping out or disappearing completely during exercise. One day during a 30km run I got that frustrated & fed up, I threw it in the canal!!
Personally, I'd rather re-charge more frequently & have a device that works. Plus, if you turn off all the daily & sleep tracking functions the battery will last longer. 

I have a core & its a great watch, but the Spartan line is completely different beast. Have you checked out the Traverse? Its a better comparison with the Core. I would get about 9-10 days between charging.

Both Spartan & Traverse are GPS enabled, the Core isn't. So the GPS when in use, will drain battery!


----------



## hopjesvla

True, the Core is indeed completely different. Though I like the Traverse, specially in the outdoors, I would like to have also the hrm, that's why the Spartan hr baro just has everything I would like, though still doubting about battery life


----------



## jhonzatko

PaulR7 said:


> Hi Hopjesvla
> Difficult, as it depends on what other functions you have switched on e.g. daily hr, sleep mode, do not disturb, standby backlight. With these all on & approx 8hr workouts over a week, I'm re-charging about every 4 days.


I have the same experience. Battery life is much worse than on the SSU.


----------



## hopjesvla

jhonzatko said:


> I have the same experience. Battery life is much worse than on the SSU.


the only drawback for me for now is the lack of optical HR on the Ultra..There is probably no news about an upgrade of the Ultra with OHR yet i guess.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Half the battery, same feature set plus oHR... of course the WHR Baro has a worse battery life.

Within those four days when you'd need to recharge it, you will have done 1-2 training sessions, might decide to sync via USB rather than the app at least once. Which shows you the battery charge you've left and recharges it (and maybe convinces you to just let it charge a little longer while you only sit in front of the computer or go and take a shower. Problem solved (maybe)


----------



## martowl

hopjesvla said:


> the only drawback for me for now is the lack of optical HR on the Ultra..There is probably no news about an upgrade of the Ultra with OHR yet i guess.


Until batteries get much better the Ultra won't get oHR...it is too big and will bounce too much giving poor readings. Frankly I don't want it. I have an SSWHR and the SSU....If I had to pick one I would stay with the SSU. oHR is cool but has its issues and not as functional as I would like.


----------



## dragon_unleashed

I have the baro and I think it's great.

I charge it every four to five days, I train do runs three times a week, do lifting weights 4 times a week, have heartrate on, sleep tracking , sceen on low energymode(low color mode only) when running but active.. and screenbrightness on 20-25% 

So i really do not think the battery life is bad.. offcourse it's no ultra but 4 - 5 days is great... not many other watches with these features can compete.

and to be honest , when your at home, sitting on your .. bottoms, how much trouble is it really to charge the watch..

since the last update the (october) the spartan sport has gotten even better, I got lucky and could get the baro, I really enjoy the watch and even though it (was a rib uit mijn lijf) expensive for me, I do not regret it in the least..


----------



## blizzz

Can anyone compare battery with Traverse Alpha?

I guess i can disable HR tracking if i do not want it and save battery?

Thx.


----------



## hopjesvla

blizzz said:


> Can anyone compare battery with Traverse Alpha?
> 
> I guess i can disable HR tracking if i do not want it and save battery?
> 
> Thx.


That's indeed an interesting question as the Traverse also looks appealing to me


----------



## Philip Onayeti

blizzz said:


> I guess i can disable HR tracking if i do not want it and save battery?
> 
> Thx.


 You can with the Trainer so I assume likewise with the SSSWHRBaro (what an acronym!)


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

blizzz said:


> Can anyone compare battery with Traverse Alpha?
> 
> I guess i can disable HR tracking if i do not want it and save battery?
> 
> Thx.


Yes, of course. (It's off by default, too.)


----------



## blizzz

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Yes, of course. (It's off by default, too.)


Cool.

Any idea how battery compare to Traverse? When inset HR to off.

I prefer the desin over SSU (how strap attach). What i do not prefer is normal glass over saphire.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip Onayeti

I’m running my WHRB through a couple of full charge cycles then I’ll report back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopjesvla

looking forward to your results!


----------



## gus

Hello,

long time Suunto user,going back to the vector. My observer just died and thinking of upgrading rather than fixing I use my core as my everyday watch in a professional environment and my ambit 2 as my training watch. I am looking at the traverse or sport with Baro. I cycle competitively ,run and hike. I will never use all sport option on the Spartan but like the idea of color touch screeen. So:

what at is the reliability of the touch screen. Seems the traverse is tried and true. 
They both look great but any preference as which would be a more professional looking everyday wear?


----------



## Philip Onayeti

gus said:


> what at is the reliability of the touch screen. Seems the traverse is tried and true.
> They both look great but any preference as which would be a more professional looking everyday wear?


Q1 Touch screen works well in dry conditions. Not so well in rain. You can either lock the watch so it doesn't accidentally scroll itself through menus or if recording a move, have the touch screen disabled.

Q2 Changing watch face gives you options on Spartan not available on Traverse. Spartan wins here.


----------



## blizzz

You might not like Spartan line as everyday watch since watch straps dust collectors and wear out quite quickly. So watch will not look good including all facts above. For everyday i am using my traverse alpha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip Onayeti

blizzz said:


> You might not like Spartan line as everyday watch since watch straps dust collectors and wear out quite quickly. So watch will not look good including all facts above. For everyday i am using my traverse alpha.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of interest, where are the straps failing? 
My amber Traverse silicon strap feels exactly the same as my amber WHRBaro silicon strap. I have no problem with the amber straps and dust collection. I can imagine the black is a different story.


----------



## blizzz

Philip Onayeti said:


> Out of interest, where are the straps failing?
> My amber Traverse silicon strap feels exactly the same as my amber WHRBaro silicon strap. I have no problem with the amber straps and dust collection. I can imagine the black is a different story.


Talking about black straps . This was the case on my ssu. A lot of dust on strap from clothes you wear and watch does not look good if you manage to collect dust on strap. 
SSU strap was very comfortable but not durable in therms of wear. Google it and you will see in pictures how ssu strap gets after a while (quite quick on my ssu anyway).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gus

Philip Onayeti said:


> Q1 Touch screen works well in dry conditions. Not so well in rain. You can either lock the watch so it doesn't accidentally scroll itself through menus or if recording a move, have the touch screen disabled.
> 
> Q2 Changing watch face gives you options on Spartan not available on Traverse. Spartan wins here.


thanks. I didn't realize you could disable the touch screen.


----------



## gus

Is not GPS accuracy about the same for both watches? I think the accuracy for my ambit 2 is pretty good, just wondering how the sport with Baro and traverse compare.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

gus said:


> Is not GPS accuracy about the same for both watches? I think the accuracy for my ambit 2 is pretty good, just wondering how the sport with Baro and traverse compare.


I will bar mount all 3 watches tomorrow and give them a run down the local trail where GPS tracking is very difficult (even the A3 struggles at times). Actually, at the risk of looking really "geekish", I'll bring the A3 as well  .


----------



## Philip Onayeti

OK, after one full charge-discharge cycle to "calibrate" the battery meter:

24hr HR monitoring on, 
Backlight set to 40%, 
Standby Backlight on (low level continuously), 
Fair bit of stopwatch use (at work) and general scrolling through data screens (activates backlight every time you use screen/buttons) 
Sleep tracking on,
Do not disturb 7hrs overnight (turns screen off)
3hrs of exercise (best GPS and HR active)

10% battery left at 48hr mark.

I'm not really interested in 24hr HR tracking nor sleep so next test will be "moderate" use as a sports watch and as an everyday wear and see how it goes.


----------



## hopjesvla

Philip Onayeti said:


> OK, after one full charge-discharge cycle to "calibrate" the battery meter:
> 
> 24hr HR monitoring on,
> Backlight set to 40%,
> Standby Backlight on (low level continuously),
> Fair bit of stopwatch use (at work) and general scrolling through data screens (activates backlight every time you use screen/buttons)
> Sleep tracking on,
> Do not disturb 7hrs overnight (turns screen off)
> 3hrs of exercise (best GPS and HR active)
> 
> 10% battery left at 48hr mark.
> 
> I'm not really interested in 24hr HR tracking nor sleep so next test will be "moderate" use as a sports watch and as an everyday wear and see how it goes.


Thanks for testing and sharing. Looking forward to your other results.


----------



## blizzz

Philip Onayeti said:


> I'm not really interested in 24hr HR tracking nor sleep so next test will be "moderate" use as a sports watch and as an everyday wear and see how it goes.


Hey! Thank you for reporting back. I am more interested in what you are saying above.

May i ask of you find glass not durable enough since not saphire.
I found quite a good deal at this moment but the only thing that bug me is mineral glass only and how batery compare to Traverse when HR is not used at all.

Kind regards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip Onayeti

Full charge lasted 72hrs with my "normal" use:

No Continuous 24 HR
Not wearing at night so hibernates
Daily wear with morning exercise (HR active) then
Work wear using stopwatch for several hours
Backlight 40%
Standby backlight active

Exercise duration: GPS/HR 3.5hrs and one gym session with HR/no GPS 0.5hr.


----------



## hopjesvla

Oof 72 hrs, that is less then I expected. 
Thanks for sharing and testing! I think I'll just stay with my Core then for I while until battery life becomes better (as I really want to use this also in multi-day hikes) Maybe I'm just expecting something that is not available yet ha ha


----------



## Philip Onayeti

I think the battery killer is the backlight. It is activated every time you use a function in auto mode. You could just change to toggle but honestly you need the backlight in all but bright daylight conditions. Likewise with the standby backlight.
For me the SSBaro will replace my A3S as my exercise watch (the WHR is fair but not as good as chest strap) and my Traverse as my daily wear but for backcountry trips will still be taking the A2 Sapphire for its battery and robust navigation which suits my type of trip in the bush.


----------



## fryeBE

Hi all!
I've got my BARO since Friday last week!
Really nice looking device.

But my battery indicator is a bit... weird!
Last evening I charged my Suunto to 87%.
After I woke up this morning my battery was at 93%... =/ (With sleep monitor & hr monitor on)

I have charged my Suunto on Saturday and the same thing appeared.

Do I have a faulty device?


----------



## Philip Onayeti

I always give my new Suuntos a couple of full discharge-recharge cycles to “calibrate” the battery meter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fryeBE

Philip Onayeti said:


> I always give my new Suuntos a couple of full discharge-recharge cycles to "calibrate" the battery meter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks! Gonna try this.


----------



## gus

Any luck figuring which device tracked best or worst?

thanks


----------



## Philip Onayeti

Finally got around to doing this. MTB. GLONASS off. Opposite wrists. Baro vs Tarverse:















This is difficult terrain for GPS watches. Typically if you have a bezel antenna series watch bar mounted pointing up then tracking is better but not perfect. Wrist worn is very variable but often poor. Ambit series doesn't matter...always spot on.

Another post comparing the Trainer:
Suunto Spartan Trainer Wrist HR - Page 29


----------



## Philip Onayeti

.


----------



## tombell

Guys
Can you provide battery life along with your settings and training hours?
I have the fenix 5 which has an excellent battery
Not looking for the same battery life, but can you get out a week with 4-5 hours of GPS training sessions?

Thanks


----------



## tombell

Traverse seems to be more accurate? Traverse is the right one correct?



Philip Onayeti said:


> Finally got around to doing this. MTB. GLONASS off. Opposite wrists. Baro vs Tarverse:
> 
> View attachment 12704739
> View attachment 12704747
> 
> 
> This is difficult terrain for GPS watches. Typically if you have a bezel antenna series watch bar mounted pointing up then tracking is better but not perfect. Wrist worn is very variable but often poor. Ambit series doesn't matter...always spot on.
> 
> Another post comparing the Trainer:
> Suunto Spartan Trainer Wrist HR - Page 29


----------



## gus

Anyone know where the sport with Baro is made?


----------



## Philip Onayeti

tombell said:


> Guys
> Can you provide battery life along with your settings and training hours?
> I have the fenix 5 which has an excellent battery
> Not looking for the same battery life, but can you get out a week with 4-5 hours of GPS training sessions?
> 
> Thanks


There is some info back in the thread.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

tombell said:


> Traverse seems to be more accurate? Traverse is the right one correct?


The Traverse has outperformed the Baro in difficult terrain consistently. I would have to say the Baro loses tracking the most out of all my Suuntos.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

gus said:


> Anyone know where the sport with Baro is made?


Finland


----------



## gus

Philip Onayeti said:


> Finland


Thanks


----------



## tombell

I had the traverse before getting Fenix 5
I must say, its GPS accuracy was not good. Fenix is much more consistent
I would expected the Baro to be better than Traverse
Anyway, I have placed an order for it in Amazon
I will test it for a couple of days and if it is not as good as F5, will send it back
The other thing I want to check is the battery life and how much you can squeeze out of it with energy saving settings (low backlight and timeout)
If it cannot hold a week with 3-4 hours activity per week, plus all day wear, it will be a shame
Garmin has made impressive work with their battery



Philip Onayeti said:


> The Traverse has outperformed the Baro in difficult terrain consistently. I would have to say the Baro loses tracking the most out of all my Suuntos.


----------



## raducanmihai

I'm coming from a Ambit 3 Peak and I'm looking to buy a Suunto Spartan wrist HR baro (amber). My biggest concern is GPS. I live in Romania and I am going to buy it on Amazon UK, so returns are going to be a little tricky (we don't have Amazon in Romania). 

So, can you provide more info regarding GPS performance?


----------



## Philip Onayeti

raducanmihai said:


> So, can you provide more info regarding GPS performance?


A bit of background:

Suunto fan for many years. Watches include Ambit, A2, A3sport, Traverse, Spartan, Trainer, Baro (plus an Elementum and a couple of T6s)
I bushwalk, trail run and (predominantly) MTB as my sports. I live on the side on a hill and my local trails are not precipitous but steep enough to be fun on a MTB. The tree cover is mixed but with an understory of moderately dense vegetation. I would say the GPS conditions are challenging but I have been in worse (canyons etc). 27° South. The trails seems to sort out the good devices from the not so good.

I want the Spartan series to be the best Suunto out there for GPS but I can honestly say Ambit (2 or 3) is far superior in GPS tracking. 2nd comes the Trainer and the worst (almost to the point of wanting to get rid of them) comes the Spartan and Baro. The Traverse was never as good as the Ambits but it still beats the Spartans (not Trainer).

When I go to less challenging conditions, there is little difference between them all but if your main concern is robust GPS tracking then Ambit is unbeatable.

A comment on the wrist HR...for me it is not anywhere near as stable or accurate as chest strap, no matter how tight I wear the watch.

Some track examples are back in this thread and others here:
Suunto Spartan Trainer Wrist HR - Page 29


----------



## raducanmihai

Thank you for the info. It's awful if the GPS performance in the link you provided is representative for Spartan line. 
I live in a small mountain resort with fire roads, trails with tall pine trees, steep and medium slopes from 1000 to 1500 meters altitude. I have no ideea what I should do...


----------



## tombell

If you currently have the Ambit3, I do not think you are going to find a watch with better GPS
I believe A3 and polar V800 are considered the best in term of GPS reception
I have the Fenix 5 and waiting for the Baro to arrive and test it. If I am not satisfied, it is going back



raducanmihai said:


> Thank you for the info. It's awful if the GPS performance in the link you provided is representative for Spartan line.
> I live in a small mountain resort with fire roads, trails with tall pine trees, steep and medium slopes etc. I have no ideea what I should do...


----------



## Philip Onayeti

raducanmihai said:


> I have no ideea what I should do...


The lure of a new watch is hard to overcome that's for sure .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raducanmihai

I had an A2 and I have an A3P, so I'm used to very good GPS performance. I don't expect perfection but I expect usability and decent performance for the money, eg: to locate me on a 7m (20ft) fireroad with tall pine trees on both sides. From the images I've seen in the link provided by Phillip, that will not be the case.

And yes Phillip, my brain is on fire: the emotional and the rational part are fighting like crazy. I don't need a new (and probably worse) GPS watch but I want one! 

To make matters worse, I reviewed the Amazon UK return policy:

"Please note that you must return each item in the same condition in which you received it. This means that new items must be returned new, unused and complete. Used items must not have any additional signs of use or damage"

How am I going to evaluate the GPS performance without using the watch??


----------



## tombell

German Amazon's policy is more relaxed
Email them
I did and specifically told them I will use it and I received a positive answer
Waiting for it on Monday. I will test it and if it is below par, it is going back



raducanmihai said:


> I had an A2 and I have an A3P, so I'm used to very good GPS performance. I don't expect perfection but I expect usability and decent performance for the money, eg: to locate me on a 7m (20ft) fireroad with tall pine trees on both sides. From the images I've seen in the link provided by Phillip, that will not be the case.
> 
> And yes Phillip, my brain is on fire: the emotional and the rational part are fighting like crazy. I don't need a new (and probably worse) GPS watch but I want one!
> 
> To make matters worse, I reviewed the Amazon UK return policy:
> 
> "Please note that you must return each item in the same condition in which you received it. This means that new items must be returned new, unused and complete. Used items must not have any additional signs of use or damage"
> 
> How am I going to evaluate the GPS performance without using the watch??


----------



## raducanmihai

Thank you, I'll check it. Please come back with a feedback on the watch after testing it.


----------



## tombell

I will
But I am not very optimistic based on the feedback
I had the traverse, which was far worse than my Fenix 5. 
Anyway, I will post when I have an update



raducanmihai said:


> Thank you, I'll check it. Please come back with a feedback on the watch after testing it.


----------



## raducanmihai

tombell said:


> I will
> But I am not very optimistic based on the feedback
> I had the traverse, which was far worse than my Fenix 5.
> Anyway, I will post when I have an update


I've red Amazon DE's return policy, it's identical to Amazon UK's. I've sent them an email, waiting for an answer.

LE: Answer from Amazon DE (maybe somebody elese who lives in a country without Amazon and is not used to their policy is interested in this):

"Hello Mihai,

Thank you for contacting Amazon customer support.

My name is ... and, I am happy to assist you today.

As per your email, I understand that you want to know whether you can return the item "Suunto Spartan Sports WHr Baro, GPS Heart Rate Monitor Wrist Watch for Outdoor Sports, 20 Hours Battery Life, Air Pressure Sensor, Colour Touch Screen" after using it, if you find any issue with the item.

*I would like to inform you that you can return the item with in 30 days after purchase without any reason and you can also return the product with in 2 year if it get defected for eg: (Like it stops working).*

This policy is applied for both retail and FBA items, and not on marketplace order and warehouse deals.

Retail item are sell and full filled by Amazon and FBA items are sell by seller and fulfilled by Amazon.

Market place orders are sold and fulfilled by seller and ware house deals are sold by ware house as a seller and it full filled by Amazon.

I hope this information can help".


----------



## gus

tombell said:


> I had the traverse before getting Fenix 5
> I must say, its GPS accuracy was not good. Fenix is much more consistent
> I would expected the Baro to be better than Traverse
> Anyway, I have placed an order for it in Amazon
> I will test it for a couple of days and if it is not as good as F5, will send it back
> The other thing I want to check is the battery life and how much you can squeeze out of it with energy saving settings (low backlight and timeout)
> If it cannot hold a week with 3-4 hours activity per week, plus all day wear, it will be a shame
> Garmin has made impressive work with their battery


I was under the impression that h traverse had updates that significantly improved the GPS functionality. Was your experience with the traverse before or after the improvements?


----------



## tombell

I sold it on March 2017
I see now that on June they released a S/W version which says that improves GPS accuracy
Maybe so, I cannot confirm. But the track that I commented above, maybe indicative of this update


----------



## Philip Onayeti

gus said:


> I was under the impression that h traverse had updates that significantly improved the GPS functionality. Was your experience with the traverse before or after the improvements?


I did find a noticeable improvement after the June update. Still not as good as the Ambit though.


----------



## gus

tombell said:


> I sold it on March 2017
> I see now that on June they released a S/W version which says that improves GPS accuracy
> Maybe so, I cannot confirm. But the track that I commented above, maybe indicative of this update


Thanks tombell and Philip. I have an ambit 2 which I love the accuracy but I find it uncomrtable to wear. I was looking at the traverse or spartan sport with baro for a Christmas gift. (To me haha).


----------



## tombell

Is there a roadmap with upcoming features and next s/w release date for Spartan?


----------



## bruceames

Rather than rely on GPS accuracy, I would get a Stryd foot/power pod (It's expensive at $200, but cheap for what it does and how accurate it is) along with the Spartan. Pair it as a footpod and set it to uncalibrated mode. It's far more accurate than any GPS watch, and perhaps any consumer grade GPS device you can buy. Once you do, you can stop worrying about reception as you'll get at least 99.5% accuracy anywhere. And the best part is that the pacing becoming more accurate and instantaneous as well. Cadence is also far, far more accurate.

The best thing about the Spartan for me is the readability and comfort over the A3P, as well as having 5 display fields instead of only 3. Also the touch/swipe screen is more convenient than pushing buttons while running. The GPS I have found to be fairly good, not as good as the A3P, but with the Stryd it has become irrelevant to me. I still record the tracks of course and GPS in best mode is still needed for navigation of course.


----------



## gus

Do you use styrd for running only or can you for hiking as well?


----------



## bruceames

gus said:


> Do you use styrd for running only or can you for hiking as well?


Works just as good for hiking as well, which is especially ideal because in mountainous areas you have lots of canyons and forest cover which limits GPS reception.


----------



## raducanmihai

@Bruce: I am not an athlet, I am training for the pleasure of it and for my health. I am rarely competing in short trail running competition (up to half marathon) and mountain biking competition (up to 50-60 km). I have total hip replacements (both sides) that prevent me for training as hard and as fast as I would want, so my training sessions are a mix of very fast power walking/hiking on fireroads, trails and ski slopes and slow running (max of 6 min/km - usually downhill).

So, that being said: It doesn't really matter for my trainings if the GPS tracks / distances are off, even by 0,5 km, but it matters to me. I expect that almost 5 years later and for 500 euros, to buy a watch as good, if not better, that my trusted A3P (bought in 2013, 150 euros cheaper). Value for money is it called? I'll probably end up buying one and see how it goes...

LE: this how my trails look like (thick pine forest): http://www.movescount.com/moves/move187817877


----------



## Philip Onayeti

The problem with suggesting the Stryd in this thread is that the Baro is a combination of all thing rolled into one so you can ditch the peripherals. Ie just put on one watch and it records everything including barometric altitude and HR. Suggesting going back to adding peripherals devices to the watch defeats the purpose. It is similar to suggesting you should use the smart sensor for the HR.


----------



## bruceames

raducanmihai said:


> @Bruce: I am not an athlet, I am training for the pleasure of it and for my health. I am rarely competing in short trail running competition (up to half marathon) and mountain biking competition (up to 50-60 km). I have total hip replacements (both sides) that prevent me for training as hard and as fast as I would want, so my training sessions are a mix of very fast power walking/hiking on fireroads, trails and ski slopes and slow running (max of 6 min/km - usually downhill).
> 
> So, that being said: It doesn't really matter for my trainings if the GPS tracks / distances are off, even by 0,5 km, but it matters to me. I expect that almost 5 years later and for 500 euros, to buy a watch as good, if not better, that my trusted A3P (bought in 2013, 150 euros cheaper). Value for money is it called? I'll probably end up buying one and see how it goes...
> 
> LE: this how my trails look like (thick pine forest): raducanmihai's 1:20 h Trail running Move
> 
> View attachment 12730909


 With the Spartan I've always had at least 99% accuracy. However in thick pine forest that not be the case, but I run frequently under tree cover. If you want to try it out then I'd make sure to buy it from a vendor that you can return it to without any hassle. If your moves are in very demanding conditions then there is a good chance you will be disappointed. The Spartan antenna simply is not as good as the A3P (same can be same for the Fenix line).


----------



## bruceames

Philip Onayeti said:


> The problem with suggesting the Stryd in this thread is that the Baro is a combination of all thing rolled into one so you can ditch the peripherals. Ie just put on one watch and it records everything including barometric altitude and HR. Suggesting going back to adding peripherals devices to the watch defeats the purpose. It is similar to suggesting you should use the smart sensor for the HR.


It doesn't defeat the purpose. The Stryd enhances the watch. It's primarily a power meter.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

bruceames said:


> It doesn't defeat the purpose. The Stryd enhances the watch. It's primarily a power meter.


You are suggesting using the Stryd to compensate for poorer GPS performance. If we accepted this logic then all we would need is the T6 with a Stryd, GPS pod and HR strap just like the old days  The Baro is meant to be the all in one. Just throw on the wrist and off you go. Sure, Stryd does power but we are wanting good distance and tracks from GPS unit.


----------



## raducanmihai

I just placed the order on Amazon DE for the stealth version w/o the HR strap, expedited delivery, of course ) It should arrive on Tuesday, December 19th. I have 30 days to return it and their email saying I can return it after using it. Hopefully I won't have to. 

PS: It's my first order on Amazon and I find it strange that my account was not yet debited even if I received a confirmation mail for the order.


----------



## bruceames

Philip Onayeti said:


> You are suggesting using the Stryd to compensate for poorer GPS performance. If we accepted this logic then all we would need is the T6 with a Stryd, GPS pod and HR strap just like the old days  The Baro is meant to be the all in one. Just throw on the wrist and off you go. Sure, Stryd does power but we are wanting good distance and tracks from GPS unit.


I know it sounds that way, but the Stryd is more accurate then any GPS watch, so if you want or need more accuracy, then it's a good option, whatever Stryd-compatible watch you're using. Better than having to stick with a 3 year-old A3P or remaining disappointed with the Spartan because you run in heavy tree cover all the time or in a bad GPS location. Besides as I said earlier you also get much improved pacing and cadence, as well as power of course.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

raducanmihai said:


> I just placed the order on Amazon DE for the stealth version w/o the HR strap, expedited delivery, of course ) It should arrive on Tuesday, December 19th. I have 30 days to return it and their email saying I can return it after using it. Hopefully I won't have to.
> 
> PS: It's my first order on Amazon and I find it strange that my account was not yet debited even if I received a confirmation mail for the order.


Hope it performs ok for you. It certainly is more comfortable than the A3. Will await your findings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tombell

So, I got mine yesterday
In the evening I did a short hike in the town
MyGPSFiles

Narrow roads with buildings on both sides (except from the lake part)
Not much difference between the two in accuracy. Maybe Suunto a bit better

This morning went for a run

2 laps in the park, with trail covered with trees in several parts (I would rate it as medium in terms of difficulty)
Suunto left arm, Garmin right
The below is with GPS in Best
tombell's 0:23 h Running Move
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2380581509

By my standards, excellent accuracy for both watches. The traverse I had, never produced such track in the same course

Then I did another 2 loops with GPS in Good accuracy to check battery consumption
tombell's 0:23 h Running Move
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2380581847

Pretty bad I must say
In terms of battery consumption, I got 3% with GPS in best and 1% with Good

Wrist HR is also inferior compared to Garmin's. Its accuracy varies and it has some terrible spikes
Battery wise, it needs several tweaks in order to squeeze the most you can
If you have the phone constantly connected with the watch, it eats battery fast

Will do more tests and runs and update the next days


----------



## raducanmihai

Thank you for the update. It looks promising. I never used my A3P is anything less than best GPS setting, and it will be the same for HR baro (with maybe some exception when hiking longer trails).

I don't get the Garmin's file: did you record the same run with both watches? The Garmin shows a straight line through the park...









Please keep me posted, especially regarding GPS performance. Thank's.


----------



## tombell

That's strange
Initially, when I load the page, it shows it as you have it in the screenshot but then it renders correctly
Try using a different browser
On Sunday I will go for a longer trail run, in more difficult course
I will send the result


----------



## tombell

Forgot to mention that the watch great
The screen is awesome and it sits very well on my wrist. Better than the F5 (feels lighter as well)
The touch screen is also a nice feature. I did not think it would matter to me, but it is actually very handy
Even during the activity
Fusedalti works great as well
Yesterday, before starting the hike activity, manually calibrated the altimeter to a wrong value
Started the activity and within 4 minutes, the altimeter autocorrected
Garmin unfortunately does not have this feature and I have seen big drifts while in the mountain for several hours, due to
pressure change


----------



## gus

tombell said:


> Forgot to mention that the watch great
> The screen is awesome and it sits very well on my wrist. Better than the F5 (feels lighter as well)
> The touch screen is also a nice feature. I did not think it would matter to me, but it is actually very handy
> Even during the activity
> Fusedalti works great as well
> Yesterday, before starting the hike activity, manually calibrated the altimeter to a wrong value
> Started the activity and within 4 minutes, the altimeter autocorrected
> Garmin unfortunately does not have this feature and I have seen big drifts while in the mountain for several hours, due to
> pressure change


This is only making me want one....


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

tombell said:


> So, I got mine yesterday
> ...
> By my standards, excellent accuracy for both watches. The traverse I had, never produced such track in the same course
> 
> Then I did another 2 loops with GPS in Good accuracy to check battery consumption
> tombell's 0:23 h Running Move
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2380581847
> 
> Pretty bad I must say
> In terms of battery consumption, I got 3% with GPS in best and 1% with Good
> 
> Wrist HR is also inferior compared to Garmin's. Its accuracy varies and it has some terrible spikes
> ...
> 
> Will do more tests and runs and update the next days


Get back in a month... and even then, it may be difficult to judge with the changing of seasons/weather.

Want more data, see here (WHR vs. others) or here (SSU, mainly, vs F5X). GPS tracks, F5X vs. Suunto (Ultra), here


----------



## tombell

Did another trail run yesterday

tombell's 1:07 h Running Move
(check with mapbox map to see the trail as well. Just noticed that there is a discrepancy in how the track is overlayed between google maps and mapbox
If you see the first part, google has it off but mapbox spot on. Strange)

Garmin
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2383444747

Again both pretty good by my standards. Spartan again very nice
The screen is awesome

One issue I faced is that although I had my Polar H7 on, the watch did not find it and it used the wrist HR, without me noticing it
When I started running my HR hit 180 immediately and stayed there. I thought I needed to put more moisture to it before wearing it
Anyway, throughout my run the HR from spartan was all over. F5 was much more consistent
I concluded the wrist hr of spartan is pretty bad

Fusedalti again awesome (which is a major plus for me). At the end of the run garmin was about 10m off and since the run was close to sea level, it was easy to concluse
on which was more accurate

Battery wise, it consumed 12% for a little over an hour. Maybe with the polar it would be lower, but again the 10h they give seems optimistic
Battery wise in time mode, with a lot of stuff off, I calculate it needs 13-16% per day. So the 7 days I would like to have with exercise as well, is not happening

So, it is going back and replaced by the Ultra , mainly for its superior battery
Wrist HR is not a must for me. I always use a chest one, since it is more accurate and battery friendly

I use it a lot for mountaineering excursions and battery life is much more important than the wrist HR


----------



## martowl

tombell said:


> Did another trail run yesterday
> 
> So, it is going back and replaced by the Ultra , mainly for its superior battery
> Wrist HR is not a must for me. I always use a chest one, since it is more accurate and battery friendly
> 
> I use it a lot for mountaineering excursions and battery life is much more important than the wrist HR


If your excursions are longer than 15-18h, using a Good GPS fix, low color and screen timeout gives me at least 35h battery life, with tracks that are nearly indistinguishable from Best GPS fix for me. I do live where GPS is not too challenged. For best battery life use low color and screen timeout. Set the backlight as low as useful and experiment with either the light or dark screen. I find the dark easier to read in the daylight and light best when dark, dawn or dusk.


----------



## tombell

Hi
I agree that the settings can help with the battery and I did all these in my tests
However, I am surprised that you get so much good tracking with GPS set at Good
Check the links I provided in my earlier post, with the 2nd link done with GPS @ Good. The difference is visible

suunto spartan sport wrist hr baro - Page 8


----------



## raducanmihai

My watch arrived earlier today. I have 30 days to test it and see if it's a keeper or not.

On a side note, I'm having issues with Movescount mobile app (Android, Galaxy S7): I deleted the data, I paired the HR Baro but the map that is supposed to be shown when viewing a move is gone. I see only a black screen. I tried everything: delete the data, uninstall/reinstall the app, delete the data again, pair/unpair the watch, restart the phone etc. I have no ideea what's going on. It used to work ok.

View attachment 12740719


----------



## gus

raducanmihai said:


> My watch arrived earlier today. I have 30 days to test it and see if it's a keeper or not.
> 
> On a side note, I'm having issues with Movescount mobile app (Android, Galaxy S7): I deleted the data, I paired the HR Baro but the map that is supposed to be shown when viewing a move is gone. I see only a black screen. I tried everything: delete the data, uninstall/reinstall the app, delete the data again, pair/unpair the watch, restart the phone etc. I have no ideea what's going on. It used to work ok.
> 
> View attachment 12740719


Really nice looking watch. One of the better suuntos.


----------



## raducanmihai

I can see a notification when it comes for a few seconds and then it's gone. Is there any way of showing that I have x number of unred notifications? On my A3P I used to have an icon with the number of unred notifications.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

raducanmihai said:


> I can see a notification when it comes for a few seconds and then it's gone. Is there any way of showing that I have x number of unred notifications? On my A3P I used to have an icon with the number of unred notifications.


No there isn't . Another feature lacking (which I miss a lot).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martowl

tombell said:


> Hi
> I agree that the settings can help with the battery and I did all these in my tests
> However, I am surprised that you get so much good tracking with GPS set at Good
> Check the links I provided in my earlier post, with the 2nd link done with GPS @ Good. The difference is visible
> 
> suunto spartan sport wrist hr baro - Page 8


I saw your post and agree. For the most part I have few trees where I run and ski tour. Most of my moves are in mountains with either light tree cover or above tree line. Here is a race that I did last summer prior to the outdoor firmware update that improved battery life. I was very happy with this as the track is great, much better than 5 sec fix with the Ambit and the battery life was awesome. Set at Good GPS fix, Screen timeout, low color. No autolap and I hit the lap at each aid station to keep track of my splits. 
NeverSummer100k


----------



## tombell

LOL
movescount is under maintenance right now
Will check later



martowl said:


> I saw your post and agree. For the most part I have few trees where I run and ski tour. Most of my moves are in mountains with either light tree cover or above tree line. Here is a race that I did last summer prior to the outdoor firmware update that improved battery life. I was very happy with this as the track is great, much better than 5 sec fix with the Ambit and the battery life was awesome. Set at Good GPS fix, Screen timeout, low color. No autolap and I hit the lap at each aid station to keep track of my splits.
> NeverSummer100k


----------



## raducanmihai

Few days impressions as a watch (never had a chance to test GPS performance yet):

- The strap material is rougher and less confortable than the silicone strap on Ambit 3 Peak Sapphire
- The screen it's harder to read and the very limited watch faces availability don't help. I would like to see the option to reverse the screen display, like you can during a move (black text on white background) - even with a little hit on battery
- For me, optical HR is useless for anything than 24h HR monitoring - I tried a few times just walking with it and HR jumped to over 150 bpm. I know I should tighten the strap, but I can't wear it like that. I find it strange that in daily monitoring mode it shows the somewhat correct value in the same position on the wrist
- Battery life seems to be ok-ish but it needs more testing until I can say for sure if it's ok for me or not. But I think it charges slower than my A3P 
- Lack of missed notifications is big minus for me. I really want just a counter/icon, like in A3P.
- Steps counter is wayyy off, like between +50% to +100% off (eg: at this moment is more than double). My A3P and my Galaxy S7 are within 100 steps a day from each other
- I couldn't find a way to remove the navigation screen in a sport mode. I don't use it, I want it gone and I can't find a way
- Vibration is very weak and very short, more like small tap than a vibration

- Touch screen is actually usable on day to day wear.
- Seeing more notification text is a nice feature

PS: The only scenario I tested GPS was driving my car on mountain roads, and it performed perfectly, as expected moving at high speed and no trees.


----------



## tombell

Yesterday I received the SSU (sent the Baro back)
Today went of a 1 hour run
Track was very nice (for my standards and comparing to the F5) and it consumed 6% battery. Half of what the baro consumed
The Baro is more legant I must admit, but the SSU is better that I originally thought
So pretty pleased
I agree with you that the WHR of Baro is useless for training
Garmin's on the other hand is pretty accurate, even when training
I hope it suits your need and keep it. Otherwise, I would recommend you have a look at the SSU
You can find very nice deals for it in German online shops


----------



## raducanmihai

If the HR Baro is going back, I'm going to stick with my beloved and trusted A3P, no more experiments. Up to this point it's not looking good. The main reasons I bought the HR Baro were: 
- to be more confortable - it's not
- richer notifications - they are, but having no counter for missed ones makes it almost useless
- being able to use WHR when hiking and/or easy exercising - no way, unreliable
- 24h activity monitoring: sleep - it works ok, I really like it, but beeing not so confortable I don't see myself using it a lot and steps counter - a bad joke at this moment
- vibrartion alerts - weak and short, I can hardly feel it. 

A big plus that I forgot to mention is being able during a move to see at a time more than 3 data fields, without having to press buttons. I configured mine with 2(3) screens x 5 data fields: one is live data and one is averages/total + the navigation screen I want to get rid off.

Some of these can be rectified with F/W updates, if Suunto wants to: counter for notifications, steps counter, longer vibration

In the following days I'm going to test the GPS performance against the A3P (at the same time, one on each hand) and I'll post the results. 
Do you know if I need to make a separate Movescount account or is it possible to upload two moves, recorded at the same time with 2 different watches and on same route to one account?


----------



## Philip Onayeti

raducanmihai said:


> ... or is it possible to upload two moves, recorded at the same time with 2 different watches and on same route to one account?


You've probably already discovered the answer is yes


----------



## raducanmihai

Actually no, I didn't. I never had a chance to test it. Tomorrow I'm going on my usual trail to test the GPS performance. Thank you for clarifying that.

For anyone interested, battery life seems ok: 15% per day, daily HR and sleep tracking activated, backlight on automatic at 40%, no standby light, paired with a smartphone with about 10 apps allowed to notify.


----------



## raducanmihai

These are the results of my first GPS test: MyGPSFiles

Movescount links: 
Ambit 3 Peak: raducanmihai's 1:45 h Trail running Move
HR Baro: raducanmihai's 1:45 h Trail running Move

Distance reported by the watches and calculated by Movescount differs by only 100m, while MyGPS say that it's 1km difference. I have no ideea why.

Conditions: 
- both watches synced before the move and charged to 90%
- both of them left exposed (making sure that they are not covered by my jacket / gloves)
- best GPS settings on both watches (Glonass off), 
- HR strap paired with A3P, wrist OHR on the Baro
- walking, very cloudy, easy snowing, recorded at the same time, HR Baro on the left hand and A3P on the right, You can see here some pictures of the condition (weather, tree cover, position on the wrist): https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZT6qOdYin9L0Kj2r1

I would call it somewhat acceptable. If we zoom in, we can see that A3P was spot on, while HR Baro wondered a little. The area in this screenshot is the easiest area of my walk: it's a street with basically no tree cover, some villas and some 3-4 floor buildings from place to place.









HR recordings: I made sure that the HR Baro was very tight on my wrist (more than I would normaly wear it). Even so, these are the results regarding HR recordings. In the last 1/3 of the walk, I should've been in the 110 bpm range (easy walking, little downhill) but the HR Baro recorded around 120-125 bpm. And, as you can see, the 2 graphs have nothing in common.
















I will continue my testing on the following 3 days and I'll try other route that I have in mind. It's a ski slope with trees on one side and clear ski on the other.

PS1: I think I found a bug: I activated navigating a route on HR Baro and I coudn't turn it off. I tried reverting back to breadcrumb, but it would't switch back to it (tried several times). 
PS2: Having more than 3 data screens at once on the HR Baro was great!


----------



## martowl

raducanmihai said:


> These are the results of my first GPS test: MyGPSFiles
> 
> Movescount links:
> Ambit 3 Peak: raducanmihai's 1:45 h Trail running Move
> HR Baro: raducanmihai's 1:45 h Trail running Move
> 
> Distance reported by the watches and calculated by Movescount differs by only 100m, while MyGPS say that it's 1km difference. I have no ideea why.
> 
> Conditions: walking, very cloudy, easy snowing, recorded at the same time, HR Baro on the left hand and A3P on the right, both of them left exposed (making sure that they are not covered by my jacket / gloves), best GPS settings on both watches (Glonass off), HR strap paired with A3P, wrist HR on the Baro
> You can see here some pictures of the condition (weather, tree cover, position on the wrist): https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZT6qOdYin9L0Kj2r1
> 
> I would call it somewhat acceptable. If we zoom in, we can see that A3P was spot on, while HR Baro wondered a little. The area in this screenshot is the easiest area of my walk: it's a street with basically no tree cover, some villas and some 3-4 floor buildings from place to place.
> 
> HR recordings: I made sure that the HR Baro was very tight on my wrist (more than I would normaly wear it). Even so, these are the results regarding HR recordings. In the last 1/3 of the walk, I should've been in the 110 bpm range (easy walking, little downhill) but the HR Baro recorded around 120-125 bpm. And, as you can see, the 2 graphs have nothing in common.
> 
> will continue my testing on the following 3 days and I'll try other route that I have in mind. It's a ski slope with trees on one side and open on the other.
> 
> PS1: I think I found a bug: I activated navigating a route on HR Baro and I coudn't turn it off. I tried reverting back to breadcrumb, but it would't switch back to it (tried several times).
> PS2: Having more than 3 data screens at once on the HR Baro was great!


You can end the route by swiping up on the route screen to reveal choices. One of the choices is End Route. This will eliminate the route and leave you with the breadcrumb screen. It is not obvious until you know about it, there is a small tab on the bottom of the route screen that allows you to scroll up and will offer choices including a POI.

Hope this helps.


----------



## raducanmihai

My second test: MyGPSFiles

Movescount files:
Ambit 3 Peak: http://www.movescount.com/moves/move191706024
Spartan HR Baro: http://www.movescount.com/moves/move191705771

Cloudy and foggy, HR Baro on my left, A3P on my right.

Same conclusions: A3P almost nailed it (with one exception of 50m), HR Baro was close, but acceptable.
HR recordings: unacceptable, as you can see below:
















I've already decided: I'm returning it, wednesday the HR Baro is flying back to Germany, or Finland, or whatever... It's not about the GPS, it's about all the whole package. I don't feel like it's an upgrade from my Ambit 3 in so many ways. Yes, having 5-7 data on my screen at once is great, seeing more notification text is useful for me... but that's about it.

Being unconfortable on the wrist is one big factor. I don't know if it's the watch strap, the watch itself or me getting used to the Ambit (or all of them), but it's unconfortable. I prefer wearing my HR chest strap to bed and record my sleep with the Ambit than wearing the HR Baro all night on my wrist. 
WHR reliability is another big factor: I wanted to get rid of the chest strap on easy / longer hikes while having reliable data but it doesn't seem like that's going to be an option.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

raducanmihai said:


> I've already decided: I'm returning it,


Doesn't surprise me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raducanmihai

Philip Onayeti said:


> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based on my feedback so far or knowing the watch?

PS: Tomorrow I'll try wearing the HR Baro on the right and A3P on the left, maybe I'll have better results with WHR.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## paduncan

I am just wondering if its even possible for an optical wrist HR to be as accurate as a chest strap. One uses optics, and the other uses connectivity (that's why your chest or the sensors need to be wet for accurate readings).

Perhaps for some, the wrist HR is "good enough" while if you are really going for super accurate readings, then the chest strap is your solution. At least the SSHRB has the ability to use both.

Has anyone compared a decent HR chest strap / SSHRB combo with the WHR of the SAME SSHRB?



raducanmihai said:


> These are the results of my first GPS test: MyGPSFiles
> 
> Movescount links:
> Ambit 3 Peak: raducanmihai's 1:45 h Trail running Move
> HR Baro: raducanmihai's 1:45 h Trail running Move
> 
> Distance reported by the watches and calculated by Movescount differs by only 100m, while MyGPS say that it's 1km difference. I have no ideea why.
> 
> Conditions:
> - both watches synced before the move and charged to 90%
> - both of them left exposed (making sure that they are not covered by my jacket / gloves)
> - best GPS settings on both watches (Glonass off),
> - HR strap paired with A3P, wrist OHR on the Baro
> - walking, very cloudy, easy snowing, recorded at the same time, HR Baro on the left hand and A3P on the right, You can see here some pictures of the condition (weather, tree cover, position on the wrist): https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZT6qOdYin9L0Kj2r1
> 
> I would call it somewhat acceptable. If we zoom in, we can see that A3P was spot on, while HR Baro wondered a little. The area in this screenshot is the easiest area of my walk: it's a street with basically no tree cover, some villas and some 3-4 floor buildings from place to place.
> 
> View attachment 12751727
> 
> 
> HR recordings: I made sure that the HR Baro was very tight on my wrist (more than I would normaly wear it). Even so, these are the results regarding HR recordings. In the last 1/3 of the walk, I should've been in the 110 bpm range (easy walking, little downhill) but the HR Baro recorded around 120-125 bpm. And, as you can see, the 2 graphs have nothing in common.
> 
> View attachment 12751729
> 
> View attachment 12751731
> 
> 
> I will continue my testing on the following 3 days and I'll try other route that I have in mind. It's a ski slope with trees on one side and clear ski on the other.
> 
> PS1: I think I found a bug: I activated navigating a route on HR Baro and I coudn't turn it off. I tried reverting back to breadcrumb, but it would't switch back to it (tried several times).
> PS2: Having more than 3 data screens at once on the HR Baro was great!


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

paduncan said:


> I am just wondering if its even possible for an optical wrist HR to be as accurate as a chest strap. One uses optics, and the other uses connectivity (that's why your chest or the sensors need to be wet for accurate readings).
> 
> Perhaps for some, the wrist HR is "good enough" while if you are really going for super accurate readings, then the chest strap is your solution. At least the SSHRB has the ability to use both.
> 
> Has anyone compared a decent HR chest strap / SSHRB combo with the WHR of the SAME SSHRB?


So far, it doesn't look like it's possible.

That comparison you suggest... I'm not sure I understand what you're suggesting there, but would like to. I do have comparisons from WHR Baro versus SSU or A3P with (obviously) HR strap on my new sports tech-focused blog...


----------



## paduncan

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> So far, it doesn't look like it's possible.
> 
> That comparison you suggest... I'm not sure I understand what you're suggesting there, but would like to. I do have comparisons from WHR Baro versus SSU or A3P with (obviously) HR strap on my new sports tech-focused blog...


This would be a worthwhile excercise:

SSHRB with integrated WHR
SAME SSHRB with chest strap
SAME chest strap above with A3P

All three on the same route doing the same activity (obviously would have to be done at different times)


----------



## raducanmihai

paduncan said:


> Perhaps for some, the wrist HR is "good enough" while if you are really going for super accurate readings, then the chest strap is your solution. At least the SSHRB has the ability to use both.


I would take "good enough", but my WHR results are rubbish.



paduncan said:


> This would be a worthwhile excercise:
> 
> SSHRB with integrated WHR
> SAME SSHRB with chest strap
> SAME chest strap above with A3P
> 
> All three on the same route doing the same activity (obviously would have to be done at different times)


You can't use the same strap with two devices at the same time. It's a limitation of BT. ANT+ can do that, BT (in this version) can't.

*Yesterday's results*: MyGPSFiles

Movescount links:
Ambit 3 Peak: http://www.movescount.com/moves/move191845205
Spartan HR baro: http://www.movescount.com/moves/move191840802

*Conditions*: clear sky, sunny day, both watches synced and fully charged before the move, recorded at the same time on different hands.

*GPS conclusions*: distance within 50m of each other (over a 13,5 km track), avg speed basically identical, Ambit 3 Peak screwed up in an easy area, while the HR Baro screwed up in a harder area. All in all, very acceptable.

I also noticed that the barometer, even if manually calibrated on both watches before the move, gave slightly different results of a few meters.

*HR recordings*: worst yet, reversed hands (A3P on the left, HR Baro on the right):

I should also mention that I'm caucasian and I have no tatoos that can block the optical HR sensor. Plus, in all of my moves I was not running, with the watch tight and fairly stable on my wrist. Even if I stopped or bearly moving, the HR readings were all wrong: see the begining when HR Baro reported around 175 bpm with a peak of *203* bpm, while I was in my mid 120's bpm (my max HR is 198 bpm).


----------



## raducanmihai

*GPS recordings of today*: MyGPSFiles

Movescount:
Ambit 3 Peak: raducanmihai's 0:58 h Trail running Move
Spartan HR Baro: raducanmihai's 0:58 h Trail running Move

*GPS conclusions after 4 days*: I think Spartan HR Baro is as capable as the Ambit 3 Peak in my scenarios. Today, in some areas A3P was a little off, in some other areas the HR Baro was a little off, but distance was identical on both watches.

*Barometer*: A3P was spot on, while HR Baro drifted a little. Both watches manually calibrated before the move, after the move (same spot where I calibrated them) A3P is 2m off, the HR Baro is 29m off - both watches were in altimeter mode during the move.

*HR recordings* - today I had the best results yet (HR Baro on my left, A3P on my right):
















If I take out the first 10 min, they are almost identical and WHR is usable:


----------



## martowl

raducanmihai said:


> *GPS recordings of today*: MyGPSFiles
> 
> Movescount:
> Ambit 3 Peak: raducanmihai's 0:58 h Trail running Move
> Spartan HR Baro: raducanmihai's 0:58 h Trail running Move
> 
> *GPS conclusions after 4 days*: I think Spartan HR Baro is as capable as the Ambit 3 Peak in my scenarios. Today, in some areas A3P was a little off, in some other areas the HR Baro was a little off, but distance was identical on both watches.
> 
> *Barometer*: A3P was spot on, while HR Baro drifted a little. Both watches manually calibrated before the move, after the move (same spot where I calibrated them) A3P is 2m off, the HR Baro is 29m off - both watches were in altimeter mode during the move.
> 
> *HR recordings* - today I had the best results yet (HR Baro on my left, A3P on my right):
> 
> If I take out the first 10 min, they are almost identical and WHR is usable:


Suunto, in their videos clearly state that WHR is less reliable and far more difficult to measure than the electrical activity from the chest strap. They also clearly state this in promotional materials. Your WHR is much better than mine, my starts are bad as well but whenever I start running downhill my WHR goes into the stratosphere. It is highly reproducible and likely due to me bouncing more (virtually all running is on trails for me). If I want accurate HR, l have to use the strap. The daily tracking for me seems good but at night the WHR misses the lowest HR as I am not moving and the watch does not record. I noted this and reported as a bug, it has yet to be fixed.

Rather than HR, which is not a reliable indicator of effort anyway, I am now primarily using a Stryd, where Training Peaks will calculate a TSS based on power instead of HR. I find this better than HR and a better indicator of my effort. In the end, I feel RPE is an adequate alternative and perhaps better than either HR or Power. I would like to use HR to estimate recovery and hope that Suunto will enable this feature in the future.


----------



## raducanmihai

martowl said:


> Suunto, in their videos clearly state that *WHR is less reliable* [...]


That's a very nice euphemism for the actual facts...

I get that Stydr is a nice and useful piece of gear, but having to spend another USD 200 and maybe spend another USD 20 / month to get some data from Training Peaks (if their free version doesn't show that) is crazy. It is /should be an all-in-one device!

I've returned my watch to Amazon and I'll stick to my A3P. Even if GPS was my biggest fear and it turned out not to be a problem, the other issues prevented me from keeping it.


----------



## Roland_Austria

First move with new Spartan Sport WHR Baro. Latest Firmware Update 1.11.56. 
After half way it hung up. 
All move data lost. 
Overpriced piece of crap.
Will send send back this unit to Amazon and get a Fenix 5 again, much better choice if you want gear that works when it schould.


----------



## jhonzatko

I have switched to Garmin (F5X) too. Sadly the GPS accuracy is not on paar with Baro, but everything else is much better.
It's pretty sad that after more than two years, Suunto still has no competetive device


----------



## martowl

jhonzatko said:


> I have switched to Garmin (F5X) too. Sadly the GPS accuracy is not on paar with Baro, but everything else is much better.
> It's pretty sad that after more than two years, Suunto still has no competetive device


Well that is a matter of opinion. For me everything else is not better. That includes screen resolution, altimeter function, Stryd compatibility and battery life. Plus on 24h to 48h races I noticed the A3P weight and f5x is much heavier.


----------



## martowl

Roland_Austria said:


> First move with new Spartan Sport WHR Baro. Latest Firmware Update 1.11.56.
> After half way it hung up.
> All move data lost.
> Overpriced piece of crap.
> Will send send back this unit to Amazon and get a Fenix 5 again, much better choice if you want gear that works when it schould.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12769777&stc=1&d=1514746982"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That should not happen! I have not had a lockup in a very long time and never lost the move. Mine just stopped recording and I rebooted. If this occurs again after firmware reinstall exchange the watch.


----------



## jhonzatko

martowl said:


> Well that is a matter of opinion. For me everything else is not better. That includes screen resolution, altimeter function, Stryd compatibility and battery life. Plus on 24h to 48h races I noticed the A3P weight and f5x is much heavier.


Glad to hear, you are satisfied! In my case, battery life on F5X is noticeably better than on Spartan Baro ... the rest depends on your priorities. Spartan Ultra/Baro is definitely nice device, but for me (as long-time owner of A3P Sapphire) is it disappointment ...


----------



## martowl

jhonzatko said:


> Glad to hear, you are satisfied! In my case, battery life on F5X is noticeably better than on Spartan Baro ... the rest depends on your priorities. Spartan Ultra/Baro is definitely nice device, but for me (as long-time owner of A3P Sapphire) is it disappointment ...


I have owned every Ambit, including the A3P. For me the following on Spartan is better than A3P: Screen resolution, Battery [email protected] GPS fix (comparing ultra here), Touchscreen, Ability too read all of planned workout, Navigation distance by route not as crow flies, Vibration, Stryd integration.

So a lot for me. The battery on the 5X cannot come close to the Spartan, on good GPS fix, which is nearly indistinguishable from Best for me in the mountains, I get 35h+. That will get me through all but the longes ultras. The 5x is nowhere near this as all of my reading is 20h or so. That is not long enough for me. Charging the 5x cannot be done on the wrist either if you want to go that route. I do not like charging during races.

The negatives for me (I know these are being fixed): Structured workouts, ability to download moves offline and sync later.
Those are the only two I really would like to have. Why are you disappointed? If you want features the 5x has and Spartan does not, I get it. Most of the 5x features I do not need.


----------



## hopjesvla

martowl said:


> I have owned every Ambit, including the A3P. For me the following on Spartan is better than A3P: Screen resolution, Battery [email protected] GPS fix (comparing ultra here), Touchscreen, Ability too read all of planned workout, Navigation distance by route not as crow flies, Vibration, Stryd integration.
> 
> So a lot for me. The battery on the 5X cannot come close to the Spartan, on good GPS fix, which is nearly indistinguishable from Best for me in the mountains, I get 35h+. That will get me through all but the longes ultras. The 5x is nowhere near this as all of my reading is 20h or so. That is not long enough for me. Charging the 5x cannot be done on the wrist either if you want to go that route. I do not like charging during races.
> 
> The negatives for me (I know these are being fixed): Structured workouts, ability to download moves offline and sync later.
> Those are the only two I really would like to have. Why are you disappointed? If you want features the 5x has and Spartan does not, I get it. Most of the 5x features I do not need.


35h+ with the Spartan HR Baro? That is impressive, i thought it was much worse.


----------



## raducanmihai

I don't think he's talking about the HR Baro.


----------



## martowl

hopjesvla said:


> 35h+ with the Spartan HR Baro? That is impressive, i thought it was much worse.


no, I indicated that was SSU. the SSWHR will get 20h on Good GPS fix.


----------



## slashas

Hello all, I am coming from the Garmin world and my experience with Garmin watches are awful, I’ve had Vivoactive HR and now using Fenix 3HR. My activities are mostly indoor weight training and hiking. So my personal opinion about Garmin are:
1) GPS is crap, to lock it, it takes ages and accuracy is awful, when I used watch upside down it tracked better, so seems that metallic bezel is interfering with GPS module.
2) same issue with hr lock using whrm it is so unreliable even not in activity, off by 20bmp... it is huge.
3) interface of Garmin watches is from Stone Age, so ugly
4) Garmin Connect app is so overcrowded and messed that looks as well ugly, it is better now after update but not comparable
5) smart notifications text is shown with symbols ? as it do not understand my local language, for example š, how come it is not using unicode
6) every fw update fixing something but broking something else... agile development or? And major updates stopped after 1 year of watch lifecycle it is awful

So above much better for me with Suunto  maybe less battery life, but much more reliable watch in terms of soft.


----------



## slashas

Here is how looks easy walk with Garmin fenix3hr, I feel like I am the spider man.
PS I am getting similar results with running in open space...


----------



## fryeBE

Anyone tried the watch with snowboarding/skiing in mountains?


----------



## slashas

fryeBE said:


> Anyone tried the watch with snowboarding/skiing in mountains?


My work colleague tried and said everything is fine altitudes and GPS was perfect, same track Suunto watch, he compared with Garmin and Garmin was way off. Suunto is having quite good accuracy but feature base is minimal.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

martowl said:


> no, I indicated that was SSU. the SSWHR will get 20h on Good GPS fix.


Movescount suggests 12hr on "Good"








Although you get good tracking on the "Good" setting, I wcan't recommend it for MTBing in lightly treed bush. Here is the tracks from this morning's ride on "Good" setting. Distance was off 2km over a 25km ride when compared to Ambit2 and Trainer wrist HR.









This is the Trainer:


----------



## martowl

Philip Onayeti said:


> Movescount suggests 12hr on "Good"
> View attachment 12807871
> 
> 
> Although you get good tracking on the "Good" setting, I wcan't recommend it for MTBing in lightly treed bush. Here is the tracks from this morning's ride on "Good" setting. Distance was off 2km over a 25km ride when compared to Ambit2 and Trainer wrist HR.
> 
> This is the Trainer:


Evident from your tracks....but I think Suunto has not updated the pages for the watch sports modes...these from the spec pages and was highlighted in an update but don't know which one.


----------



## slashas

Quarter is coming, I think I saw somewhere that they are going to release updates every quarter, so October 18 last one and quarter is coming in 3 days... Should I trust Suunto?


----------



## Philip Onayeti

slashas said:


> ... Should I trust Suunto?


No ;-)


----------



## martowl

slashas said:


> Quarter is coming, I think I saw somewhere that they are going to release updates every quarter, so October 18 last one and quarter is coming in 3 days... Should I trust Suunto? [/Q
> 
> I find it amazing that everyone marks to the day when a release should occur. Perhaps functionality and content are more important than the updates. I would like to see structured workouts and the ability to maintain/record both HR and Power Zones and custom POI notification in Navigation. If that comes a month later, great! The updates so far work well for me with no bugs to squash. What do you want in the update? Perhaps that is a better topic than than an artificially imposed date. Suunto did say about every quarter....


----------



## slashas

Mate it was sarcasm, I came from Garmin and I know what are awful FW frequent updates by introducing something and breaking something else with it  I just find out that Suunto supports intervals and recovery which I was lacking on spartan release. My list would be less, “ghost” racing, customizable workout from watch itself as found myself wanting to amend something but you need web and I am usually working out without the phone... Multiple alarms setup as I am using watch as wake up alarm, but unfortunately alarm comes with chime, I would like to have without sound, but with stronger vibration, same for notifications. More activity data fields in Movescount app and web for example 24h resting HR, sleep.


----------



## martowl

slashas said:


> Mate it was sarcasm, I came from Garmin and I know what are awful FW frequent updates by introducing something and breaking something else with it  I just find out that Suunto supports intervals and recovery which I was lacking on spartan release. My list would be less, "ghost" racing, customizable workout from watch itself as found myself wanting to amend something but you need web and I am usually working out without the phone... Multiple alarms setup as I am using watch as wake up alarm, but unfortunately alarm comes with chime, I would like to have without sound, but with stronger vibration, same for notifications. More activity data fields in Movescount app and web for example 24h resting HR, sleep.


Hard to read the sarcasm...sorry but....I agree with you and think that a MAJOR failure on Suunto's part was not implementing structured workouts! I do fairly simple workouts but the vast majority of serious marathon runners, bikers and triathletes use structured workouts! Kinda short sighted and surprised this was not implemented early on.....also not sure why they have dragged their feet on this as well. i think/hope the upcoming update will have some of this addressed.


----------



## PTBC

martowl said:


> slashas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quarter is coming, I think I saw somewhere that they are going to release updates every quarter, so October 18 last one and quarter is coming in 3 days... Should I trust Suunto? [/Q
> 
> I find it amazing that everyone marks to the day when a release should occur. Perhaps functionality and content are more important than the updates. I would like to see structured workouts and the ability to maintain/record both HR and Power Zones and custom POI notification in Navigation. If that comes a month later, great! The updates so far work well for me with no bugs to squash. What do you want in the update? Perhaps that is a better topic than than an artificially imposed date. Suunto did say about every quarter....
> 
> 
> 
> It's important to have a release plan and communicate it, leaving people in the dark is not a good way to operate.
> 
> That said it is a plan/target and as you said something should be finished rather than pushed to meet an arbitrary date, but at least if there's a date then there can be planning and communication if that date or feature is going to be missed.
Click to expand...


----------



## slashas

I think spartan is running operating system which is written from scratch that is the cause why spartan wasn’t with the same feature base as Ambit3 and only now is slowly reaching same level. I think spartan line is going to better and better with every FW as with Ambit line.


----------



## PTBC

martowl;45035331I agree with you and think that a MAJOR failure on Suunto's part was not implementing structured workouts! I do fairly simple workouts but the vast majority of serious marathon runners said:


> Their marketing material even refers to how important intervals are in training so not like they aren't aware of it, it does seem like they have dragged on this as you said, it took a long time to implement even the simple function they now have.


----------



## PTBC

slashas said:


> I think spartan is running operating system which is written from scratch that is the cause why spartan wasn't with the same feature base as Ambit3 and only now is slowly reaching same level. I think spartan line is going to better and better with every FW as with Ambit line.


Yes they started from scratch with a new OS, but the logic and functional design doesn't change detailed design/requirements specs from existing engineering work should allow for quicker development as you aren't re-inventing the wheel. Bringing new models out is all well and good, but that is likely detracting from fixing existing functionality to some degree or extending the development time to accommodate the new model as the new features are linked to the launch. Decision-wise why release watches with built in HR, but not develop HR zone functions


----------



## slashas

You mean by hr zone in the data field? For me I know my zones by just looking at bmp  but to have visualization would be nice as Garmin has it.


----------



## PTBC

slashas said:


> You mean by hr zone in the data field? For me I know my zones by just looking at bmp  but to have visualization would be nice as Garmin has it.


There is an image of a Spartan from when they released it where the outer ring currently used for target is used for showing HR zone, though obviously if you can do that then a data field would also be an option you'd expect. You would think showing HR zone in a data field was fairly trivial as you are already showing bpm, not exactly a complex calculation after all


----------



## slashas

PTBC said:


> There is an image of a Spartan from when they released it where the outer ring currently used for target is used for showing HR zone, though obviously if you can do that then a data field would also be an option you'd expect. You would think showing HR zone in a data field was fairly trivial as you are already showing bpm, not exactly a complex calculation after all


I totally agree with you


----------



## slashas

I am so impressed by altimeter/barometer, even in quite low altitudes it is spot on, barometer is 100% accurate whole week even in frequent weather changes and storm alerts are superb in sunny day it has alerted and after few hours we had blizzard


----------



## Philip Onayeti

***sigh***
Yet another Spartan series to be relegated to the collection box. After so wanting this "all in one solution" to work, the same GPS issues are causing me ongoing distress. As relatively new to my MTB sport, I do find Strava useful to see how i am progressing in terms of fitness & skills but so many times the segments I want to compare are not tagged due to wandering tracks. The Spartan series (minus the Trainer) is just not up to the task of accurate tracking for my purposes. I get varied results on most rides at most locations in eastern Australia when worn on the wrist. Even bushwalking Spartans are lacking in accuracy.
The Baro will be a nice work watch but the A3 will have to be re-instated for activities. Never had these ongoing performance issues with any of my Ambits. I am wondering whether I can be bothered going back to HR monitoring with a belt. It was such a nice hiatus while the Baro was in use not to put on that thing.


----------



## slashas

Philip Onayeti said:


> No ;-)


Seems we were wrong, sadly I don't have cable with me now:


----------



## Philip Onayeti

slashas said:


> Seems we were wrong, sadly I don't have cable with me now:


Wow HR zones! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashas

Philip Onayeti said:


> Wow HR zones!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As my main workout is weight training for me it is very useful, but I was able to know my zone by just looking bmp, anyway good addition.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

slashas said:


> As my main workout is weight training for me it is very useful, but I was able to know my zone by just looking bmp, anyway good addition.


I agree it's needed. Should have been there from the start that's all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashas

Philip Onayeti said:


> I agree it's needed. Should have been there from the start that's all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyway better than dog tracking feature


----------



## slashas

Philip Onayeti said:


> I agree it's needed. Should have been there from the start that's all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What else is missing from advertisement?


----------



## fryeBE

I'm having some problems with the altimeter on the watch.
It goes negative... Can't find a way to calibrate this.


----------



## slashas

fryeBE said:


> I'm having some problems with the altimeter on the watch.
> It goes negative... Can't find a way to calibrate this.


Go to barometer widget press and hold screen or middle button for shortcuts, then settings, manual adjust if altitude is know or use Auto adjust but keep in mind this needs to be done outside to get gps signal.


----------



## slashas

Hello, seems I have weird issue with daily activity reporting, watch and Movescount app are in sync, but web is showing 0/0 steps/calories, but averages are visible and out of sync compared with watch/app, screenshots below, any comments?:


----------



## fryeBE

slashas said:


> Go to barometer widget press and hold screen or middle button for shortcuts, then settings, manual adjust if altitude is know or use Auto adjust but keep in mind this needs to be done outside to get gps signal.


Hmm done this based on gps settings but it's weird.
It goes back to positive but with an offset of 20 meters.  
Sometimes it will go back to negative after a few hours.


----------



## slashas

fryeBE said:


> Hmm done this based on gps settings but it's weird.
> It goes back to positive but with an offset of 20 meters.
> Sometimes it will go back to negative after a few hours.


I have did few times manual editing of altitude to known and seems it calibrates itself somehow after, so try it. GPS based calibration isn't accurate for me if I do it in building surrounding area, keep this in mind.


----------



## gus

Is the profile on baro, alti or auto.


----------



## slashas

gus said:


> Is the profile on baro, alti or auto.


Where do you see such settings in the profile as I am unable to find such?


----------



## gus

I don’t have the spartan ( not yet anyway...) but I have the core, ambit and traverse. All of which you can set the profile. Not sure it’s possible but check out page 29 of the manual. Seems like there is some information there. Good luck


----------



## slashas

gus said:


> I don't have the spartan ( not yet anyway...) but I have the core, ambit and traverse. All of which you can set the profile. Not sure it's possible but check out page 29 of the manual. Seems like there is some information there. Good luck


Spartan do not have such :/ there are only profiles in the sport settings:

Automatic alti-baro pro le
Weather and altitude changes both cause a change in air pressure. To handle this, Suunto Spartan Sport Wrist HR Baro automatically switches between interpreting changes in air pressure as altitude or weather changes based on your movement.
If your watch senses vertical movement, it switches to measuring altitude. When you are viewing the altitude graph, it is updated with a maximum delay of 10 seconds.
If you are at a constant altitude (less than 5 meters of vertical movement within 12 minutes), your watch interprets air pressure changes as weather changes and adjusts the barometer graph accordingly.


----------



## apbjr1

Here's a screenshot of my last run. Maybe I haven't dug far enough but I can't figure out why the different colors. Is that supposed to be indicative of my zones? Help appreciated.


----------



## raducanmihai

apbjr1 said:


> Here's a screenshot of my last run. Maybe I haven't dug far enough but I can't figure out why the different colors. Is that supposed to be indicative of my zones? Help appreciated.
> View attachment 12844895


The colors are indicative of whatever tab you have selectected under the graph: HR, pace, altitude etc

Sent from my Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## poljot911

Hi,

First, sorry for my bad englisch, I'm from germany! 

I have a big problem with my SUUNTO Spartan Sport Wrist HR BARO (AMBER)

-yesterday I made the update to 1.12.36
-the update process works fine
-I plugged the watch off from the USB, and nothing works
- the watch shows the time, NO reaction on the touchscreen and NO reaction with the buttons
-the watch restarts approx. every 2minutes
-the battery is also very quick empty.

-I plugged the USB on, and reset the watch and update again,
-so long the watch is connected with the USB everything works fine, If I disconnect from USB happens the same as above.

Do you have same problems after updating? and what can I try to fix the problem?

best regards
Oli


----------



## Philip Onayeti

I had reason to have a significant stop-over on one of my rides and went to change the GPS accuracy to "Off" like I do with my Traverse to find this is not possible....the lowest option was "OK" which of course caused the track to jump all over the place and increase the distance while stationary. It is a shame when the "next generation" device removes little features like this which makes it less efficient as it's predecessor.


----------



## bcalvanese

poljot911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First, sorry for my bad englisch, I'm from germany!
> 
> I have a big problem with my SUUNTO Spartan Sport Wrist HR BARO (AMBER)
> 
> -yesterday I made the update to 1.12.36
> -the update process works fine
> -I plugged the watch off from the USB, and nothing works
> - the watch shows the time, NO reaction on the touchscreen and NO reaction with the buttons
> -the watch restarts approx. every 2minutes
> -the battery is also very quick empty.
> 
> -I plugged the USB on, and reset the watch and update again,
> -so long the watch is connected with the USB everything works fine, If I disconnect from USB happens the same as above.
> 
> Do you have same problems after updating? and what can I try to fix the problem?
> 
> best regards
> Oli


Sounds like you should call support. They have a 24/7 support number you can call on their website.


----------



## martowl

Philip Onayeti said:


> I had reason to have a significant stop-over on one of my rides and went to change the GPS accuracy to "Off" like I do with my Traverse to find this is not possible....the lowest option was "OK" which of course caused the track to jump all over the place and increase the distance while stationary. It is a shame when the "next generation" device removes little features like this which makes it less efficient as it's predecessor.


Better than Ambit...just pause. No GPS no recording and you can start again when you want. If I remember, the Ambits/Traverse were not very good at pausing.


----------



## runyx

martowl said:


> Better than Ambit...just pause. No GPS no recording and you can start again when you want. If I remember, the Ambits/Traverse were not very good at pausing.


The pause on my new suunto spartan baro is terrible. I can not view any data screen, only time. I can not suspend my activity and go back to activity later. All these options I had on my old watch Fenix 3.

But what's worst, i can not add/remove more than 3 screen plus navigation screen in movescount. I can not change built-in sport mode in movescount. In ambit 2 all these options i can.

Runyx


----------



## Egika

then maybe the Ambit is the better product for you...


----------



## Philip Onayeti

martowl said:


> Better than Ambit...just pause. No GPS no recording and you can start again when you want. If I remember, the Ambits/Traverse were not very good at pausing.


As mentioned by runyx, the pause is not better than Ambit due to the lack of access to information fields. I was talking about the Traverse which you can change the GPS accuracy like the Spartans but continue to record other data such as HR, Altitude etc. Pausing is not the best option.

PS are you sure GPS stops when you pause?? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

runyx said:


> But what's worst, i can not add/remove more than 3 screen plus navigation screen in movescount. I can not change built-in sport mode in movescount. In ambit 2 all these options i can.
> 
> Runyx


You also lose graphs when you use a custom set up. Somewhere it was mentioned these will come but it has been 1 1/2 years since release and still not possible so who knows when?


----------



## martowl

runyx said:


> The pause on my new suunto spartan baro is terrible. I can not view any data screen, only time. I can not suspend my activity and go back to activity later. All these options I had on my old watch Fenix 3.
> 
> But what's worst, i can not add/remove more than 3 screen plus navigation screen in movescount. I can not change built-in sport mode in movescount. In ambit 2 all these options i can.
> 
> Runyx


This is true, but I am fairly certain the GPS is not tracking when paused. When I pause and forget to restart, I get a straight line track from the pause point to where I finally remembered to restart.


----------



## Egika

martowl said:


> This is true, but I am fairly certain the GPS is not tracking when paused. When I pause and forget to restart, I get a straight line track from the pause point to where I finally remembered to restart.


This does not necessarily mean the GPS is stopped.
There are two things:
1) GPS chip running and calculating the position (can be set to best, good and ok, to update in different intervals)
2) Position saved to the log (can be set to once every 1s or every 10s).

#2 definitely stops when the move is paused. This leads to the straight line in the log if you move with the paused watch.
If #1 does so as well was the question - I am not so sure about it...


----------



## Philip Onayeti

Egika said:


> If #1 does so as well was the question - I am not so sure about it...


My feeling is that the rate of battery drain during pause indicates the GPS is running in the background.


----------



## paduncan

Just some insights after a few months of owning this watch (current Ambit 3 Peak owner).

Pros: 

The watch looks great on the wrist
GPS is accurate
GPS fix is fast
The touch screen works great even when its wet
The touch screen is not easily scratched (haven't scratched it yet)
The menu is very intuitive

Cons

Strap is too long and keepers are always sliding up
HR monitor is mediocre at best. I realize it isn't as good as a chest strap, but over the course of my MTB rides I get several dropouts and inaccurate readings. 
Battery life is not too great, so use "good" GPS mode
The color choices are basically useless as they make a fairly difficult to read display that much harder
Fonts for dates in most screens are very tiny
Synch to bluetooth / movescount is REALLY long.

For the most part, I have been going back to my Ambit 3 - it doesn't have all of the fanciness, or HR monitor, but it does what it does very well.


----------



## PTBC

Philip Onayeti said:


> My feeling is that the rate of battery drain during pause indicates the GPS is running in the background.


It would make sense to keep GPS running so that the watch is ready to go when you restart, would not be good to have to wait for a new fix etc., I suspect that it mainly works the same way for manual pause as it does for autopause with GPS still running, the major difference being the trigger (button vs movement detection)

Maybe with some form of time out for longer pauses would be good to preserve some battery life


----------



## Egika

PTBC said:


> It would make sense to keep GPS running so that the watch is ready to go when you restart, would not be good to have to wait for a new fix etc., I suspect that it mainly works the same way for manual pause as it does for autopause with GPS still running, the major difference being the trigger (button vs movement detection)
> 
> Maybe with some form of time out for longer pauses would be good to preserve some battery life


Totally makes sense.
So if someone would like to pause longer without just starting a new move, it makes sense to just pause the recording and then set the GPS accuracy to "OK" during the pause.


----------



## fryeBE

Does anyone know if the following is possible:

I want to create an interval program for running.
I need the first 3 minutes to run and walk 1 min.
and then repeating
4 min / 1 min
5 min / 1 min
6 min / 1 min
7 min / 1 min
8 min / 1 min
9 min / 1 min
10 min / 1 min

Can't find the option to provide 'steps' in a workout.

With Garmin there was such a functionality to make your runs follow a predefined procedure.
Possible with Suunto?


----------



## PTBC

fryeBE said:


> Does anyone know if the following is possible:
> 
> I want to create an interval program for running.
> I need the first 3 minutes to run and walk 1 min.
> and then repeating
> 4 min / 1 min
> 5 min / 1 min
> 6 min / 1 min
> 7 min / 1 min
> 8 min / 1 min
> 9 min / 1 min
> 10 min / 1 min
> 
> Can't find the option to provide 'steps' in a workout.
> 
> With Garmin there was such a functionality to make your runs follow a predefined procedure.
> Possible with Suunto?


A group I sometime run with follow patterns like this sometimes and I'd like to do the same as well, but currently only simple intervals available, e.g. 4 min/ 1 min repeat 5 times, no warm-up/cool down or changing the interval as it progresses. You can choose between distance and duration as the basis of the intervals. While it's handy to set intervals on the watch the interface is always going to struggle with setting complex intervals on a small screen, I'd like to see the option to create more complex interval patterns on the website and have them sent to the watch for selection

If my memory works for Polar you can add intervals to a planned move on the website and when you start the move it has the intervals set, that option would work as well with the existing interval settings left as is for when you just want to do something on the fly


----------



## fryeBE

PTBC said:


> A group I sometime run with follow patterns like this sometimes and I'd like to do the same as well, but currently only simple intervals available, e.g. 4 min/ 1 min repeat 5 times, no warm-up/cool down or changing the interval as it progresses. You can choose between distance and duration as the basis of the intervals. While it's handy to set intervals on the watch the interface is always going to struggle with setting complex intervals on a small screen, I'd like to see the option to create more complex interval patterns on the website and have them sent to the watch for selection
> 
> If my memory works for Polar you can add intervals to a planned move on the website and when you start the move it has the intervals set, that option would work as well with the existing interval settings left as is for when you just want to do something on the fly


Yes exactly.
This option should be available in Movescount...


----------



## weniek

I'm new to this forum and at first wanted to say "hello "


I've bought SSSWH few days ago hoping that it will be a perfect tool for my trainings and longer trails. I considered SSU, but finally choosed the one with WHR, since a manufacturer claims it will work for 40h in training mode and that seems to be a fair result for my needs. Yesterday I tried a 70 min run (11.2 km) with GPS accuracy "OK" and route navigation (before that I have defined the track in movescount) and it has used 15% of the battery (battery saving move was on)! I was wearing HR belt and had GLONASS switched on, but I don't think they use that much battery. 


Do you have similar experience with battery consumption in route navigation mode? The result I got is far below my expectations :-(


----------



## Egika

weniek said:


> I'm new to this forum and at first wanted to say "hello "
> 
> I've bought SSSWH few days ago hoping that it will be a perfect tool for my trainings and longer trails. I considered SSU, but finally choosed the one with WHR, since a manufacturer claims it will work for 40h in training mode and that seems to be a fair result for my needs. Yesterday I tried a 70 min run (11.2 km) with GPS accuracy "OK" and route navigation (before that I have defined the track in movescount) and it has used 15% of the battery (battery saving move was on)! I was wearing HR belt and had GLONASS switched on, but I don't think they use that much battery.
> 
> Do you have similar experience with battery consumption in route navigation mode? The result I got is far below my expectations :-(


In route navigation mode the GPS accuracy is automatically set to "best" - regardless of the setting in the sports mode!


----------



## tombell

weniek said:


> I'm new to this forum and at first wanted to say "hello "
> 
> I've bought SSSWH few days ago hoping that it will be a perfect tool for my trainings and longer trails. I considered SSU, but finally choosed the one with WHR, since a manufacturer claims it will work for 40h in training mode and that seems to be a fair result for my needs. Yesterday I tried a 70 min run (11.2 km) with GPS accuracy "OK" and route navigation (before that I have defined the track in movescount) and it has used 15% of the battery (battery saving move was on)! I was wearing HR belt and had GLONASS switched on, but I don't think they use that much battery.
> 
> Do you have similar experience with battery consumption in route navigation mode? The result I got is far below my expectations :-(


40h in training mode? I don't think so
By training you mean with the GPS active? If yes, no way. SSU lasts 30h in Good GPS setting and power saving mode and 18h in Best mode
Glonass is consuming considerable battery when used as well
My SSU with GPS only and HR belt consumes ~7% per hour. With glonass this goes to 10-11%


----------



## martowl

tombell said:


> 40h in training mode? I don't think so
> By training you mean with the GPS active? If yes, no way. SSU lasts 30h in Good GPS setting and power saving mode and 18h in Best mode
> Glonass is consuming considerable battery when used as well
> My SSU with GPS only and HR belt consumes ~7% per hour. With glonass this goes to 10-11%


With OK GPS fix you should get 40h or so but with 1 min fix, your gps track will be off as will the distance. You can purchase a footpod (Stryd is the best but expensive) that will provide more accurate pacing and distance but the Stryd won't last more than 18-24h. I get very good tracks with Good GPS fix but this will cut your battery down to a max of 20h.

To achieve the best run time, you will need to use screen time out, low power and low backlight intensity.


----------



## Waawarrior

Traverse Alpha or Suunto Ultra or HR Baro?
Currently I own the Traverse Alpha stealth. I have been very happy with it and has performed flawlessly battery life has been great usually last me two full days and one full day considering that I am a professional sailor and I'm tracking up to 10 hours of sailing a day on best GPS. When not tracking my watch can last up to over a week if not more. Durability is outstanding I am very hard on the Traverse Alpha on the sailboat always banging into stuff and not one scratch on the glass and somewhere on the knurled bezel I have had the watch for over a year now only issue is the glass gets foggy which I feel can only indicate that there is some condensation underneath the glass.

Has anyone used any of the Spartan series for sailing and does anyone know if it will track in Knots and nautical miles? 

I really want to try out one of the spot in the series and I need to make sure that I have of the barometer so I'm looking either at the Spartan Ultra or the HR Baro. I feel like considering I work in a very wet environment that the wrist heart rate may not work well in that environment also considering it is very salty. Though I feel I would like the wrist heart rate monitor for Sleep activity and also most of my training is heart rate training for long voyages. Is really the only difference between the ultra and the HR Baro the wrist heart rate monitor? Do you think the ultra would be a better match for me considering longer battery life and more durable glass and bezel? 

Unlike the Traverse Series where you can download the apps since I was able to have all the sailing data I needed for the Traverse my big concern is will the Spartan Series be able to give me the same type of sailing data that I get with the Traverse.


----------



## Egika

Afaik there is no nautical miles setting in the spartans.
Only imperial miles or km.

What kind of boat do you have? Normally there is a GPS based map plotter on board - why would you rely on a watch for GPS tracking?
The Traverse or Ambit3 would curretly still be the best suited products for you with their ability for own metrics and apps.
The Spartans all are beautiful looking watches - most of them with a touch screen (which you want to switch off in water splashing conditions anyway).
I don't see the need for heart recording on a boat - but you could still do it using a HR belt.

If you are looking for a nice gadget to track your sleep (from which I don't get the point either), you should go for a Spartan Trainer oder one of the Sport WHR models - and keep the Traverse for your sailig 

my2c


----------



## PTBC

Waawarrior said:


> Traverse Alpha or Suunto Ultra or HR Baro?
> Currently I own the Traverse Alpha stealth. I have been very happy with it and has performed flawlessly battery life has been great usually last me two full days and one full day considering that I am a professional sailor and I'm tracking up to 10 hours of sailing a day on best GPS. When not tracking my watch can last up to over a week if not more. Durability is outstanding I am very hard on the Traverse Alpha on the sailboat always banging into stuff and not one scratch on the glass and somewhere on the knurled bezel I have had the watch for over a year now only issue is the glass gets foggy which I feel can only indicate that there is some condensation underneath the glass.
> 
> Has anyone used any of the Spartan series for sailing and does anyone know if it will track in Knots and nautical miles?
> 
> I really want to try out one of the spot in the series and I need to make sure that I have of the barometer so I'm looking either at the Spartan Ultra or the HR Baro. I feel like considering I work in a very wet environment that the wrist heart rate may not work well in that environment also considering it is very salty. Though I feel I would like the wrist heart rate monitor for Sleep activity and also most of my training is heart rate training for long voyages. Is really the only difference between the ultra and the HR Baro the wrist heart rate monitor? Do you think the ultra would be a better match for me considering longer battery life and more durable glass and bezel?
> 
> Unlike the Traverse Series where you can download the apps since I was able to have all the sailing data I needed for the Traverse my big concern is will the Spartan Series be able to give me the same type of sailing data that I get with the Traverse.


It does show speed in knots if you use the sailing profile (on the watch and saved in movescount), I tried it out on a trip last year, also shows Nautical Distance on the watch though not sure what the UoM is as when it syncs to Movescount it displays km's for distance


----------



## tboooe

Anyone notice the temperature display is not accurate at all? Right now my Baro is showing 78.7 degrees. I'm not sure of the exact temp but I am wearing a light jacket and pants. I'm pretty sure the temp is in at least in the mid 60s right now.


----------



## slashas

tboooe said:


> Anyone notice the temperature display is not accurate at all? Right now my Baro is showing 78.7 degrees. I'm not sure of the exact temp but I am wearing a light jacket and pants. I'm pretty sure the temp is in at least in the mid 60s right now.


Take watch of the hand leave it on the table and you will see real air temperature.
You are human being who is generating heat as well which is transited to the watch, so temp always is going to be higher some degrees. Normal behavior, all watches which are having internal temperature sensor behaves the same.


----------



## tboooe

slashas said:


> Take watch of the hand leave it on the table and you will see real air temperature.
> You are human being who is generating heat as well which is transited to the watch, so temp always is going to be higher some degrees. Normal behavior, all watches which are having internal temperature sensor behaves the same.


Your explanation makes a lot of sense. I would accept being off by a few degrees because of my body temp. With the watch off, temp is showing as 71. With it on I see 83. If the temperature is not even remotely accurate when wearing the watch then what good is having that data? After all, arent watches meant to be worn? Suunto should have designed the temperature reading taking into account people will actually be wearing their watches.


----------



## slashas

tboooe said:


> Your explanation makes a lot of sense. I would accept being off by a few degrees because of my body temp. With the watch off, temp is showing as 71. With it on I see 83. If the temperature is not even remotely accurate when wearing the watch then what good is having that data? After all, arent watches meant to be worn? Suunto should have designed the temperature reading taking into account people will actually be wearing their watches.


You are wrong about how suunto watch should be used for temperature, it is not meant to check conventional air temperature, but more specific usage is for sport profiles like swimming/diving/hiking/skiing when watch will read correct temperatures as watch will measure water temperature and body heat won't affect reading, for hiking mostly I wear my watch on the jacket sleeve then watch is not affected by body temp as do not touch the skin directly or attaching my watch on the bag, same with skiing.


----------



## tboooe

slashas said:


> You are wrong about how suunto watch should be used for temperature, it is not meant to check conventional air temperature, but more specific usage is for sport profiles like swimming/diving/hiking/skiing when watch will read correct temperatures as watch will measure water temperature and body heat won't affect reading, for hiking mostly I wear my watch on the jacket sleeve then watch is not affected by body temp as do not touch the skin directly or attaching my watch on the bag, same with skiing.


Fair enough. Living in California, I rarely wear a jacket when doing my activities (mainly running and hiking). Its not a big deal for me since temps in California do not really matter much. I was just curious.


----------



## PTBC

slashas said:


> You are wrong about how suunto watch should be used for temperature, it is not meant to check conventional air temperature, but more specific usage is for sport profiles like swimming/diving/hiking/skiing when watch will read correct temperatures as watch will measure water temperature and body heat won't affect reading, for hiking mostly I wear my watch on the jacket sleeve then watch is not affected by body temp as do not touch the skin directly or attaching my watch on the bag, same with skiing.


It is still distorted by body temp when swimming, either that or some of the mountain lakes I swum in last year really aren't cold and I'm just a wimp


----------



## Egika

PTBC said:


> It is still distorted by body temp when swimming, either that or some of the mountain lakes I swum in last year really aren't cold and I'm just a wimp


Usually it should measure water temp quite accurately. Since water is a very good heat conductor compared to the skin->watch surface conductance. If you wear your watch super tight, there could still be an influence.
I would rather tend to think that you did not stay long enough in the water for the watch to adjust to the water temp.
Plus you are a wimp :-D


----------



## slashas

PTBC said:


> It is still distorted by body temp when swimming, either that or some of the mountain lakes I swum in last year really aren't cold and I'm just a wimp


I did sea swim and watch reported exact temp as shown on seaside rescue team box.


----------



## tboooe

Just curious if other people have used the Baro on the treadmill? I normally use the Baro for hikes and trail runs. Today I decided to use it on the treadmill and noticed the estimated distance run was really off. According to the treadmill, I ran 3.25 miles in 29 mins. The Baro reported I ran 4.92 miles!!! Just wondering if others have experienced the same.


----------



## sb029111

tboooe said:


> Just curious if other people have used the Baro on the treadmill? I normally use the Baro for hikes and trail runs. Today I decided to use it on the treadmill and noticed the estimated distance run was really off. According to the treadmill, I ran 3.25 miles in 29 mins. The Baro reported I ran 4.92 miles!!! Just wondering if others have experienced the same.


I've used a footpod for all indoor activities, because the native ability for any watch to determine distance is limited by the consistency of your stride, and that the stride has been learned through the "outside calibration run". Garmin I believe has an option after treadmill runs to "calibrate" the watch to the treadmill, but who's to say which is actually the correct reading; treadmills are notoriously inaccurate.


----------



## tboooe

A couple of questions....

How much accuracy and precision can I expect from the altimeter? I've set the reference elevation multiple times and after a while I notice the elevation reading will change by up to 15% even though I am in the same location. I'm ok with so so accuracy as long as the precision is good so that I know what correction factor to apply.

I think I know the answer to this but here goes....is it possible other have multiple interval training profiles saved? For example, for weight training I have a different interval depending on the body part and day of the week. It would be really convenient to have a different interval saved for biceps and chest for example. 

Thank you in advance for any answers.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

On elevation: It is probably best to give absolute change in meters not percentage to see if it is within acceptable limits. 150m drift when you are at an altitude of 1000m is not acceptable imo but 1.5m drift at a coastal area of 10m elevation is no problem at all. 
If the altimeter is left for a while without any GPS correction it will drift. Even though the software is very good at deciding what is barometric change and elevation change it is not perfect. Likewise if you activate the GPS (tracking move or navigation) it will Fusedalti correct and change the reference altitude. In my area FusedAlti reads 10-12m above the topographic map elevations. 
I just checked my WHRBaro now and it has drifted 22m meters and last GPS connection was 29th May (have been using A3 for logging moves lately as I needed the GPS accuracy).


----------



## tboooe

martowl said:


> You can end the route by swiping up on the route screen to reveal choices. One of the choices is End Route. This will eliminate the route and leave you with the breadcrumb screen. It is not obvious until you know about it, there is a small tab on the bottom of the route screen that allows you to scroll up and will offer choices including a POI.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi guys..I did a search to figure out how to end a route without ending my exercise and came across the above post. However, I dont see the option to end route as described above. According to the Suunto website, to end a route I can press the upper button but this is the normal way to either pause or end an exercise. What I want to do is end a route and either use breadcrumb or not navigation at all to hike back to my starting point without ending my exercise. I know I can just select breadcrumb but the red direction arrow keeps pointing back to the end of the route. Ideal would be a trackback feature but for now I will take the ability to end a route but not end my exercise. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

tboooe said:


> Hi guys..I did a search to figure out how to end a route without ending my exercise and came across the above post. However, I dont see the option to end route as described above. According to the Suunto website, to end a route I can press the upper button but this is the normal way to either pause or end an exercise. What I want to do is end a route and either use breadcrumb or not navigation at all to hike back to my starting point without ending my exercise. I know I can just select breadcrumb but the red direction arrow keeps pointing back to the end of the route. Ideal would be a trackback feature but for now I will take the ability to end a route but not end my exercise. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You are correct in choosing "breadcrumb"...there is no End Route option as martowl describes. You probably have found the "find back" option as well (as crow flies) which of course is not "track back". Track back has now been changed to plain breadcrumb. I am not sure when you choose breadcrumb that the pointer still points to route. That is odd. The little red one points to north for me.


----------



## tboooe

Philip Onayeti said:


> On elevation: It is probably best to give absolute change in meters not percentage to see if it is within acceptable limits. 150m drift when you are at an altitude of 1000m is not acceptable imo but 1.5m drift at a coastal area of 10m elevation is no problem at all.
> If the altimeter is left for a while without any GPS correction it will drift. Even though the software is very good at deciding what is barometric change and elevation change it is not perfect. Likewise if you activate the GPS (tracking move or navigation) it will Fusedalti correct and change the reference altitude. In my area FusedAlti reads 10-12m above the topographic map elevations.
> I just checked my WHRBaro now and it has drifted 22m meters and last GPS connection was 29th May (have been using A3 for logging moves lately as I needed the GPS accuracy).


Thank you for the reply. At my reference location (my home), I set the elevation to 313 ft. I just got back from a 8 mile trail run using best GPS. The elevation is showing 302 ft so its off about 10 ft. This morning the elevation reading was 273 ft so a difference of 40 ft. I will keep monitoring to see how the elevation drifts.


----------



## tboooe

Philip Onayeti said:


> You are correct in choosing "breadcrumb"...there is no End Route option as martowl describes. You probably have found the "find back" option as well (as crow flies) which of course is not "track back". Track back has now been changed to plain breadcrumb. I am not sure when you choose breadcrumb that the pointer still points to route. That is odd. The little red one points to north for me.


Thank you! Find back is not very useful when you are hiking or trail running since sometimes the most direct route is not possible. As for the little red arrow, I just assumed it was pointing me back to my route end but it makes sense that its actually pointing north.


----------



## martowl

Philip Onayeti said:


> You are correct in choosing "breadcrumb"...there is no End Route option as martowl describes. You probably have found the "find back" option as well (as crow flies) which of course is not "track back". Track back has now been changed to plain breadcrumb. I am not sure when you choose breadcrumb that the pointer still points to route. That is odd. The little red one points to north for me.


Mine comment was made if you have a route enabled in Navigation. You can then end Navigation. Otherwise you will get a breadcrumbs track and that cannot be turned off.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

martowl said:


> Mine comment was made if you have a route enabled in Navigation. You can then end Navigation. Otherwise you will get a breadcrumbs track and that cannot be turned off.


tboooe was asking how to end navigation during a logged exercise, not ending navigation after selecting a route from Navigation screen without exercise as your description applies. If you have selected a route from the Navigation page, the easiest way to stop navigation is top right button as you would stop an exercise.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

tboooe said:


> Thank you! Find back is not very useful when you are hiking or trail running since sometimes the most direct route is not possible.


Find Back is probably when you have gone bush and need to get back by your own means and will continuously guide you in the direction of the start point as you traverse unmarked terrain. Breadcrumb now allows you to track back on trails.


----------



## martowl

tboooe said:


> Thank you for the reply. At my reference location (my home), I set the elevation to 313 ft. I just got back from a 8 mile trail run using best GPS. The elevation is showing 302 ft so its off about 10 ft. This morning the elevation reading was 273 ft so a difference of 40 ft. I will keep monitoring to see how the elevation drifts.


For FusedAlti to work properly do NOT set a reference altitude when starting a move. FusedAlti is not "on" unless a move is started or you select "Autocalibrate" from the Elevation Screen/Settings. This discussion occurred somewhere else, maybe on FB and the word from Suunto is not to calibrate as this will alter FusedAlti. Mine drifts a bit at home as well but is usually very close on my moves.


----------



## tboooe

martowl said:


> For FusedAlti to work properly do NOT set a reference altitude when starting a move. FusedAlti is not "on" unless a move is started or you select "Autocalibrate" from the Elevation Screen/Settings. This discussion occurred somewhere else, maybe on FB and the word from Suunto is not to calibrate as this will alter FusedAlti. Mine drifts a bit at home as well but is usually very close on my moves.


Thank you for this little tidbit of information. I can confirm that when I do a move the elevation is spot on at my reference location but when I am just wearing the Baro the elevation is off by 6-7% (~20ft) which is perfectly fine.

Also, I've been messing around with the optical heart rate sensor to find the optimal watch position on my wrist and strap tightness. At least for me, with a typical south east asian complexion (i.e. kind of light brown), I find I get the most accurate and consistent heart rate reading when I position the watch behind my wrist a bit so that it isnt on the bone. It feels odd to wear my watch that far back but it seems work well there. Another benefit is that since the watch is on the fleshy part of my arm I am able to tighten the strap another notch to keep it from bouncing around while I run without it being uncomfortable. Hope this helps anyone.


----------



## slashas

6-7% elevation drift is nothing, compared to the -2500m on Garmin  that sensor is useless...
Regarding ohrm all watches with ohrm needs to be used like that during workout


----------



## tboooe

Just saw the release of the Suunto9. So it looks like its the same as the Baro but with better battery life?


----------



## slashas

tboooe said:


> Just saw the release of the Suunto9. So it looks like its the same as the Baro but with better battery life?


Battery life, barometer sensor, new gps sensor (real life usage will show how it is good), sapphire glass.


----------



## tboooe

All of a sudden my Baro won't charge. I've tried various outlets, usb adapters with no luck. I charged it on Sunday and today charging won't work. Any ideas?


----------



## tboooe

tboooe said:


> All of a sudden my Baro won't charge. I've tried various outlets, usb adapters with no luck. I charged it on Sunday and today charging won't work. Any ideas?


Just got back from my trip and measured the output voltage of the charging cable (outside pins) using my meter and it measured about 9.5V!? Since this is a USB charging cable, I assume the output voltage should be 5V unless there is a DC-DC step up converter in the cable. I've measured the output voltage using multiple USB converter blocks and its always the same at around 9.5V. Assuming this is correct, it seems my brand new Baro is somehow dead?

Can anyone please verify the output voltage of the Suunto charging cable?


----------



## fryeBE

Since last update I get some really strange things.

Sometimes the steps wouldn't count up anymore. I need to restart to get it all working again.

The height is always wrong... Not just a few meters but I live at 34m. Sometimes it says -160m or sometimes 350m.
If I calibrate this manually outside the barometric value goes to 987hPa. 
This is impossible because where I live, it needs to be around 1017hPa.
And after an hour it's allready wrong.

And last the heartrate is incorrect.
If I ask my heartrate on the screen it always displays 72.

Already did a factory reset.
Pretty unstable... =/


----------



## martowl

tboooe said:


> Thank you for this little tidbit of information. I can confirm that when I do a move the elevation is spot on at my reference location but when I am just wearing the Baro the elevation is off by 6-7% (~20ft) which is perfectly fine.
> 
> Also, I've been messing around with the optical heart rate sensor to find the optimal watch position on my wrist and strap tightness. At least for me, with a typical south east asian complexion (i.e. kind of light brown), I find I get the most accurate and consistent heart rate reading when I position the watch behind my wrist a bit so that it isnt on the bone. It feels odd to wear my watch that far back but it seems work well there. Another benefit is that since the watch is on the fleshy part of my arm I am able to tighten the strap another notch to keep it from bouncing around while I run without it being uncomfortable. Hope this helps anyone.


Optical for me is a mixed bag, when running downhill on trails it always reads high. Getting the watch tight enough will likely cause gangrene in my hand. It is ok for short runs but when I need decent HR I just use the belt, which works without any issues for me.


----------



## continiven

Does anyone know if there are any plans to integrate Strava Live Segments with Suunto Spartan series? 

I do a lot of cycling and running with Spartan and I would love to see Strava segments for a bit fun during activities. Especially that old folks like polar v800 does have it!!!! So any chance to have on board?!!!!

Thank for any info


----------



## continiven

continiven said:


> Does anyone know if there are any plans to integrate Strava Live Segments with Suunto Spartan series?
> 
> I do a lot of cycling and running with Spartan and I would love to see Strava segments for a bit fun during activities. Especially that old folks like polar v800 does have it!!!! So any chance to have on board?!!!!
> 
> Thank for any info


Anyone?


----------



## Aljaz86

Did you solve the problem? I have the same.

BR, Aljaz


----------



## Aljaz86

Since last update I get some really strange things.

Sometimes the steps wouldn't count up anymore. I need to restart to get it all working again.

The height is always wrong... Not just a few meters but I live at 34m. Sometimes it says -160m or sometimes 350m.
If I calibrate this manually outside the barometric value goes to 987hPa. 
This is impossible because where I live, it needs to be around 1017hPa.
And after an hour it's allready wrong.

And last the heartrate is incorrect.
If I ask my heartrate on the screen it always displays 72.

Already did a factory reset.
Pretty unstable... =/

This problem!!


----------



## martowl

continiven said:


> Anyone?


I think it is unlikely as Strava charges a lot for this...many manufacturers are moving away from supporting live segments.


----------



## Marrow

Battery is weak! HR inaccurate, differences between other devices about 15-30 beats. You cant convert main display into positive. Very short charging wire. But still Suunto and looking gorgeous 


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## fryeBE

I'm having some serious problems with the barometric sensor in this watch.
I got this watch in November 2017.

But the height is always incorrect. Wasn't really aware of this because I got an injury so I only did a few workouts in a month.
Now I'm getting better and doing more workouts it's frustrating to see that the height messurements in workouts aren't correct.

Does every watch have does problems or is it just me?!
I'm cleaning the sensor every week but still I got some weird things.
The start point and end point are never at the same height. They have an offset of +- 30 to 40 meters every time. Is this acceptable for a barometer sensor? I don't know to much of barometric sensors but I tought it will be more accurate so I went for the extra € for the barometric sensor...

Faulty sensor or just a bad implementation?!

Going to sent it back and see if I get a new one with better sensor.


----------

